# Finding a hanging aquarium light?!



## Zerocon (10 May 2011)

My 20gal tank is just right for an over-hanging light (doesn't have to be from the ceiling) , I'm sick and tired of having a big ugly black hood which is a pain in the blahblahblahblah to do maintenance (especially WC with).

I am looking to spend around £40 for one   I know, I know.

I'm not extremely good with D.I.Y Projects, but my Dad is real good so I have got to convince him to give me a hand and convince him why I'd want a hanging light (he wouldn't understand).

Thanks!

P.S , Something like this would be rad.


----------



## Garuf (10 May 2011)

Isn't that Dan Crawfords old tank? 
A metal worker should be able to knock you up a beam like that very cheaply.


----------



## Zerocon (11 May 2011)

Probably, I found it on a thread!

Where would I get the light though?


----------



## Garuf (11 May 2011)

£40 is a bit on the skimping side, Ebay is your best bet.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 May 2011)

If I remember correctly it's copper pipe bent using a pipe bender, then spray painted and lacquered.  Relatively easy if you have/know someone with a pipe bender


----------



## Zerocon (12 May 2011)

Which light is this?


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2011)

It was a boyo light from china I think, infact you can read the logo on it, ebay special.


----------

